# New old member....



## marcton (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi there.

Registered a while ago but never found the right TT.

Have managed to pick up a 2009 roadster now and am really enjoying getting it back to it's best.

Hoping to get access to the for sale section as some point and have already read through lots of great posts and how to's...including the earth mod which I'm planning to do in the near future.

I'm in the worksop/chesterfield area and have vcds so if you need a diagnosis give me a shout...will be foc of course.
However...I'm no expert...can only offer what vcds can tell you.

Thanks.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi marcton, Welcome back to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## marcton (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks 8)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome! As a Roadster owner, you may find this post of interest -

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290

Pay special attention to the Roof Flap Servos. They're the bane of most Roadster top problems. But fortunately, a very simple and easy DIY that requires no special skills or tools -

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641

.


----------

